
New 26:38 Cannonball Record Allegedly Set with America on Pause over Covid-19 - nojito
https://www.thedrive.com/news/32961/new-2638-cannonball-record-allegedly-set-with-america-on-pause-over-covid-19
======
8bitsrule
That was April 28. Since then a reliable witness (Ed Bolian) has reported many
more runs, including < 26 hours !

(May 15) [https://www.whichcar.com.au/news/the-cannonball-run-
record-h...](https://www.whichcar.com.au/news/the-cannonball-run-record-has-
been-obliterated)

------
rdlw
Apparently an 'official' Cannonball Run Instagram account has denounced the
attempt because "doing runs in these days of #covid19 devalues the difficulty
of the exercise." This seems like a weird line to draw, since attempts are
already timed to minimize traffic on the roads.

